# 4K joey release date



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

ok so I just gotta have it when is the 4K joey coming out  . and does anyone know how many channels it will be able to record


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Joey isn't going to be able to record anything... Only the Hopper and Super Joey have tuners. Joeys are just viewing receivers. You can set timers from them and view tuners or DVR content, but it records nothing on its own.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It will likely be several months before the UHD Joey comes out. They've showed no outward signs of UHD content to date. It remains to be seen whether the Hopper can access Netflix 4K content.


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

well from my understanding the 4K joey will NOT have tuners in it like the super joey does!! a big turn off for me. also from my understanding is that dishes 4K service will be a download service vs it being sent by satellite. it would be nice if someone would chime in and clarify that :bang :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ground_pounder said:


> well from my understanding the 4K joey will NOT have tuners in it like the super joey does!! a big turn off for me. also from my understanding is that dishes 4K service will be a download service vs it being sent by satellite. it would be nice if someone would chime in and clarify that :bang :nono2:


Anyone who knows is likely under NDA and cannot talk about it. You'll have to wait like the rest of us.

In the interim, I'd suggest you not get too wound up about it as it may be next year before anything worthwhile happens. Maybe not even next year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH currently offers a download via satellite service for 1080p and 3D movies. I expect the same for 4K/UHD. (And no, I do not expect one method of delivery to be the only method of delivery.)

Details will be released by DISH when they are ready to introduce the service. Patience please.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would expect 4K on Dish to be like their 1080p and 3D offerings, as James says... some are On Demand that you can order that download via your broadband connection, but others are "downloaded" to your receiver while it is in standby via satellite PPV channels.

I don't expect 4K to fail in the same way as 3D has, in terms of lots of content and channel offerings... but I honestly wouldn't expect a big 4K push in the near future. Just like 3D required you to buy a new HDTV, so does 4K... and there are still a lot of non HD TVs in use! Not every channel has an HD feed, and even on the HD feeds the quality is not as good as it ought to be... so to expect a lot of 4K channels in the near future doesn't make sense.

To even deliver "ok" quality 4K is going to take a lot of bandwidth... something that is in short supply for the HD channels at this point... so outside of the PPV stuff, I wouldn't expect much 4K for a while.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

More than a dozen movies will be released in 3D this year ... most of them are movies that will also do well in 2D. And for the people with the right equipment, they can enjoy these top grossing movies in their own homes in 3D. Perhaps people who think 3D "failed" have expectations set much higher than the movie industry. They still invest in 3D.

I wish ESPN 3D would have survived - that is the only place I will agree that 3D "failed". It didn't work out. Perhaps if more carriers would have picked up ESPN 3D it would still be around. It came out at a bad time for DISH ... transponder space was needed for HD and there ware carriage issues between DISH and ESPN.

Wouldn't it be good if when ESPN 4K/UHD premiers later this year both DISH and DirecTV had the linear feed on day one? It would do a lot to bolster the format to have both satellite carriers involved ... and with Comcast joining in the top three pay TV carriers would be able to grow the market for 4K/UHD together.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

James Long said:


> More than a dozen movies will be released in 3D this year ... most of them are movies that will also do well in 2D. And for the people with the right equipment, they can enjoy these top grossing movies in their own homes in 3D. Perhaps people who think 3D "failed" have expectations set much higher than the movie industry. They still invest in 3D.
> 
> I wish ESPN 3D would have survived - that is the only place I will agree that 3D "failed". It didn't work out. Perhaps if more carriers would have picked up ESPN 3D it would still be around. It came out at a bad time for DISH ... transponder space was needed for HD and there ware carriage issues between DISH and ESPN.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good if when ESPN 4K/UHD premiers later this year both DISH and DirecTV had the linear feed on day one? It would do a lot to bolster the format to have both satellite carriers involved ... and with Comcast joining in the top three pay TV carriers would be able to grow the market for 4K/UHD together.


3D works in BIG screen theaters not so much in the home also the 3d glasses mess that was later made better also hurt 3D tv.

Also ESPN 3D changed like $10 mo per sub.


----------

